# Best portable planers



## jktexas (Feb 20, 2012)

My 20 year old Delta planer has given up the ghoast. Many of the replacement parts are obsolete.

What are the best 12 1/2"- 13' planers on the market today?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to Lumberjocks!

Many of us have the Dewalt 735 which is a 13" machine. I am very pleased with mine. If you do a search on this site you will find numerous reviews on it.

You can buy it for under $600 on Amazon including infeed / outfeed tables (a must) and an extra set of blades. Blades are disposable (cannot be re-sharpened).

Good luck with whichever planer you choose.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll second what Rick said; welcome to LJ's! I also have the Dewalt 735; have had it for the past 1 1/2 years; so far so good; it is probably the most powerful and solidly built lunchbox planer on the market today.


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a ryobi 13" at home and it works and thats about it and at work we use a makita which is great no cutter head lock but no snipe, very quite for what it is and its light


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

My current planer crush is the dewalt dw734.

No bells and whistles, solid performance, good price.

If money's no object and portable is a must, DW735.
The makita 2012NB is another good one, as is the delta 22-590.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I cannot say enough good things about my DeWalt 733. - Well dont just sit there, go out and buy one!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, the DW733 hasn't been made in a number of years, so it's unlikely you'll find one in a store. The DW735 and DW734 are both well regarded though. So are the Ridgid R4330, Steel City, Delta, and the Makita. I'd be looking to get one with a cutterhead lock or a design that limits snipe, and has a dust chute.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

After some hands on research, I settled on the Delta 22-590. It has the cutter head lock, standard in feed/out feed tables and an included dust chute that is a fit for my 4" DC hose.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

The DW735 has 3 knives and 2 feed rate speeds. The knives are reversible so no sharpening or buying new ones when they get dull the first time. Knife replacement is very easy with great access.
And it cuts fantastic.
A lot of very nice features for the price.
And there is a Byrd Shelix spiral cutter head on the market for it too !


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

jk, if your delta made it 20 yrs. Im not sure why you would want to look for a diff. make ?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

The NEW Ridgid 4331 is a really nice tool. I love mine. It HAS a cutter head lock. 15 AMP motor, smooth top mounted cutter elevation handle, and mine does not snipe at all out of the box.

3 knives, comes with in/outfeed tables and dust chute.

It's only $399.

Take a look!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Todd… I'll trade ya!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"jk, if your delta made it 20 yrs. Im not sure why you would want to look for a diff. make ?"*

Not that the new Delta planers aren't nice machines, but there's usually very little correlation between a machine made 20 years and the one sold today under the same nameplate.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

I have the

Dewalt 734. I couldn't justify the 735 for my use. The 735 does have a slow feed speed that produces a cut that needs only finish sanding.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I recently purchased the Delta 22-590. It seems to be a nice machine. I'll touch on the high and low points. First it is not excessively heavy (under 75 lbs) verse the Dewalt 735 which is about 100 lbs. It is much quieter than other planers I have used. Ergonomicly, the scale is easy to read. It has infinitely variable depth stop for repeat cuts. There is an indexing ring on the crank which is very helpful. The depth of cut indicator is very easy to read. The finish is very good, requiring only finish sanding. Snipe is minimal, all planer have some snipe and any one who claims otherwise is not being objective. Additionally, Delta claims its blades last significantly longer than its competitors. I know there have been many comments on the Dewalt 735 having short blade life. From what I read, the slow speed on the Dewalt 735 will yield a superior finish (at least initially, when its blades are sharp), but as the blades wear, sharper blades almost certainly will yield a better finish. All that being said, it was a very hard decision between these two planers. What cinched it for me was that including Delta's current $50.00 rebate, I was able to buy the Delta machine for $127.00 less than the Dewalt ( Dewalt including its optional extension tables and one set of extra blades). Delivered the Delta cost me $450.00 . I hope this helps you decide. One thing to note, most people seem to be happy whether they get the Dewalt 735 or 734, the Ridgid or the Delta.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Dallas, don't you have 3 planers?


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Dewalt 734, I love it, I us a lot of pallet lumber and remove nails and dirt as best I can before planing, having the reversible knives has worked out well too. I usuall run through 24 or more pallets before I need to reverse the blades and the another 24 before replacing them. After that and a light sanding boards are decay to be stained.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey jktexas, I agree with PCM, I have owned my Delta 22-590 for about 5 years now and i love it. I made a portable mobile cabinet for it and use it at least once a week. Of course we all want bigger and more powerful machinery but this planer really does the job for me.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

DW734 owner for a couple of years now. I paid just over $300 (new) for mine on sale at Lowes and it came with in/out feed tables and a dust collection shoot. It's run like a champ for me and the blades last for ages if you're careful what you run through it. Originally I wanted a DW735 but couldn't pass up the deal I got and I'm nothing but happy with it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Todd, Yup. But that big Delta 22-580 may become a thickness sander if I can't find parts for it at a reasonable cost!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just purchased a General International portable with a helical head. Got it yesterday. Tried it out and it worked very well but I can't review it until I have a chance to use it for a couple of months at least. It is another option to the Dewalt. The helical head has 26 HSS cutters but carbide ones are/will be available shortly.


----------

